# bow tie joint????



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

I am making a slab cherry coffee table. on the underside it has a crack or where a giant knot was. The crack is pretty deep so i want to add what i think is called a bow tie joint. below is a webpage that has a picture that has what i want to accomplish. I want to do some research on how to do this before i trash a pricey chunk of wood. picture number 10 is a great example.....
thanks jeff



http://www.dumonds.com/custom_rustic_furniture_gallery.htm


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That is refered to as a Dutchman.

You can search here and find a few examples.

It can be done with a router template, or cut your Dutchman by hand, trace it on your joint, then knife, chisel etc.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i searched and didn't find anything on a dutchman. do you know of a web page where i can do some research?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

brown down said:


> i searched and didn't find anything on a dutchman. do you know of a web page where i can do some research?


 
 I just searched here, and found 17 threads. :smile:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/butterfly-inlays-split-boards-7263/



.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

dutchman = bowtie = butterfly


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks guys i was able to find some useful video's out there. they are quite difficult to get the hang of. I should have them done today. took the last few days to practice. completed the underside of the crack yesterday, i hope to have the top done today. thanks again gentleman:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

